# Getting rid of 'everyday scratches'. Any solutions please?



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya guys, 
I've only had my TT two weeks (today actually) and not had chance to give her a proper clean and polish yet. What I have noticed tho are quite a lot of what I would call 'superficial' scratches, that is they are not deep to the metal but have been caused by things like cable rubbing from petrol pump, those type of scratches. Just wondered if anybody could recommend a practise or product which could get rid of them as intend doing it tomor. Was going to use T-Cut but seen it got bad press on here. Also, cant afford anything to break the bank.
Cheers in advance.
PS My car paintwork is black.


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

You could try some Autoglym Super Resin Polish to hide the minor scratches on the paintwork. It works best if you use a couple of coats, letting it dry properly each time, and then put some Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection (or your favourite wax) over the top to seal it in.

Balders.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers mate, ave got some of that so will give it a go tomor.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Try scratch-x, that should do the job.


----------

